# how many eggs a day do you eat?



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

i get through at least 18 eggs a day and according to my fitness pal, my cholesterol is on average 1500 mg above what i should have a day. ive done a small amount of research and i read that egg cholesterol is good and it helps to fight the bad cholesterols off. i hate wasting the yolk, thats just me, does anyone else have any views on whether too many eggs are bad for you?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

32 a day was my max. Cholesterol was 3.3, avg is 5.5.

Take no notice, eat as many eggs as you want.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

There are so many 'how many eggs' thread, pmsl. But what the fcuk, I eat about none a day at the moment.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> There are so many 'how many eggs' thread, pmsl. But what the fcuk, I eat about none a day at the moment.


sorry


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I had one one fried on my bacon sarnie this morning.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 32 a day was my max. Cholesterol was 3.3, avg is 5.5.
> 
> Take no notice, eat as many eggs as you want.


32? Jesus, was that blended and drank?

I have at least 3 a day, two or three times that if I have a eggy breakfast.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This game is so simple.

Eat as much quality food as possible. No processed sh1te. Get massive.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> 32? Jesus, was that blended and drank?
> 
> I have at least 3 a day, two or three times that if I have a eggy breakfast.


No, eating them after cooking, boiled, scrambled etc.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ianjay said:


> sorry


Why, did you do something wrong, pmsl. Wasn't having a go mate, would have just not of read the thread if it didn't please me.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

my normal is between 4 and 8 a day. Sometimes if I'm doing an omelette use one whole egg and 3 egg whites, but for breakfast it's 4 boiled eggs everyday.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> 32 a day was my max. Cholesterol was 3.3, avg is 5.5.
> 
> Take no notice, eat as many eggs as you want.


Good man!

I have 6 whole with first meal, probably up it to 8 in jan


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> There are so many 'how many eggs' thread, pmsl. But what the fcuk, I eat about none a day at the moment.


I think it's because of my fitness pal like the op has stated, cholesterol levels have people worried.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Why, did you do something wrong, pmsl. Wasn't having a go mate, would have just not of read the thread if it didn't please me.


i just thought you was saying it was a silly thing to ask. im new to this. i find fitness pal useful,but thought maybe i was having way too many eggs cause of my colesterol intake on fitness pal. so i was just intrested in how many op had


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

I start most days with a 3 egg omelet on top of my breakfast and if im really hungry (usually lol) ill have some scramble egg. So most days about 6


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

15+ there a core in my eating everyday! so easy, quick and full source of the protein and fats! Sorted.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I used to drink 200ml LEW raw in my morning shake but the wife has banned me due to the smell coming out the other end, which tbh is fair enough... Made me gag a few times !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

paul xe said:


> I think it's because of my fitness pal like the op has stated, cholesterol levels have people worried.


You didn't get my humor mate.



ianjay said:


> i just thought you was saying it was a silly thing to ask. im new to this. i find fitness pal useful,but thought maybe i was having way too many eggs cause of my colesterol intake on fitness pal. so i was just intrested in how many op had


I wasn't saying it was stupid, mate.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> You didn't get my humor mate.
> 
> I wasn't saying it was stupid, mate.


I got it, just didn't think it was funny!  I was agreeing though that there has been a lot of these threads, and I reckon that's the reason.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

5 whole eggs per day atm for me.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i hate eggs but eat 8 a day when training, on xmas break so just pies beer and ****


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> You didn't get my humor mate.
> 
> I wasn't saying it was stupid, mate.


no problem, i misread it. story of my life lately. happy christmas, dont eat too many eggs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

training days - 6 whole eggs

non training days - 12 whole eggs


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

8-12 a day an egg in each meal too


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Eggs are bad for us though.They must be because they contain fat.As we all know fat is bad right? I mean thats why the NHS spend millions on statins to rid us of cholesterol right? They must be right musnt they,if the Pharmacutical Companies tell us so?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> I used to drink 200ml LEW raw in my morning shake but the wife has banned me due to the smell coming out the other end, which tbh is fair enough... Made me gag a few times !


ah, I wish I could do that. Would save so much time. But at the back of my mind I keep thinking Salmonella !!!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I eat as many eggs as I want!!! usually about 6 a day :/ max has been a dozen, love chicken and scrambled egg though!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

8 whole most days


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

10 whole eggs for me, iv booked in for a cholesterol check soon as i can get to the docs to pick the form up.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

3,4 or 5 depending on where I get my lunch, most of the local sandwich shops now sell me whole eggs for 20p an egg on top of whatever salad box I choose that day.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Last got my cholestrol tested in January 2012 and it was pretty high at around 6.6 - since then I've gone down to just over 10 stone (low carb and weight lifting) - eat a lot of eggs almost every day now. Getting my cholestrol tested again next week - lets see what it is now...


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

7 at a time once or twice a day. Such a great food!


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

for breakfast i have two scoops of gaspari real mass , but as your sposed to have 5 scoops just to get 50g of protein i add 4 wole eggs,, i'll add more so long as i dont taste the yolk,, once i do i gag as i hate yolk flavour


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

None. unless I fancy an omelette which is rare lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I usually have one whole egg and between 7-10 egg whites scrambled or as an omelette


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

been upto around 20+ a day, 6egg scrambled for brekky, then usually sets of 4 boiled throughout the day, plus more if i buy egg whites and drink em


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

zack amin said:


> been upto around 20+ a day, 6egg scrambled for brekky, then usually sets of 4 boiled throughout the day, plus more if i buy egg whites and drink em


Blooming Eck! That is a lot, lol I was worrying myself yesterday cos I made scrambles wi three whole eggs...haha....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Blooming Eck! That is a lot, lol I was worrying myself yesterday cos I made scrambles wi three whole eggs...haha....


Why worry?? They are so good for you. 18 a day at the moment for me on my cut


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Why worry?? They are so good for you. 18 a day at the moment for me on my cut


Well, I've been told its best to eat just the whites but I really don't want to waste the yellows, and so I just have maybe once or twice a week. I do like to have poached eggs though....and it would be handy to have them at work for a quick scoff...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DO not waste the most nutritious part, the yolks. See post 2 by me.

Why not eat the yolks? Cholesterol?? Tae no notice, I have been up to 32 large, free range egs a day and my reading was 3.3, average of population in England is 5.5 (lower is better). I believe that high cholesterol is caused by nasty carbs etc. CHeck out "Metabolic Syndrome" which is the modern thesis behind diet, cholesterol, heart disease, diabetes etc.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> DO not waste the most nutritious part, the yolks. See post 2 by me.
> 
> Why not eat the yolks? Cholesterol?? Tae no notice, I have been up to 32 large, free range egs a day and my reading was 3.3, average of population in England is 5.5 (lower is better). I believe that high cholesterol is caused by nasty carbs etc. CHeck out "Metabolic Syndrome" which is the modern thesis behind diet, cholesterol, heart disease, diabetes etc.


I will, thank you very much for this info. Appreciated.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> This game is so simple.
> 
> Eat as much quality food as possible. No processed sh1te. Get massive.


I imagen this is we're I'm going wrong process foods can u just give me a short list off good meats etc that's good


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I eat a lot of eggs too and my cholesterol is below average. Around 5-10 large eggs a day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> I imagen this is we're I'm going wrong process foods can u just give me a short list off good meats etc that's good


All depends on budget but ideally:-

Good cuts of meat, chicken and fish. Eggs. Quality cheese and butter. Brown rice and potatoes. Nuts, peanut butter, EVOO. Full fat milk, whey powder (at least 82%) so no added sh!te. Veg - darker the better = spinach, kale, broccoli etc.

There are more but cannot think this early


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One last thing : never, ever, ever eat anything labelled LOW FAT. They have taken the best part of the product out and replaced it with sugars or sweeteners. WTF. Scandalous!!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> I imagen this is we're I'm going wrong process foods can u just give me a short list off good meats etc that's good


Just go with unprocessed meats - so no frankfurters/hotdogs, tinned chopped pork etc. chicken, turkey, beef, pork preferably cooked by you. Eggs, cheese (not low fat cheese), all veg but cut down on starchy veg (sweet potato instead of white potato), if you go low carb avoid bread, pasta, rice (or at least reduce).


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> All depends on budget but ideally:-
> 
> Good cuts of meat, chicken and fish. Eggs. Quality cheese and butter. Brown rice and potatoes. Nuts, peanut butter, EVOO. Full fat milk, whey powder (at least 82%) so no added sh!te. Veg - darker the better = spinach, kale, broccoli etc.
> 
> There are more but cannot think this early


Cheers mate I'm off tescos shortly am gonna stock up hardcore


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing : never, ever, ever eat anything labelled LOW FAT. They have taken the best part of the product out and replaced it with sugars or sweeteners. WTF. Scandalous!!


This x 2!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing : never, ever, ever eat anything labelled LOW FAT. They have taken the best part of the product out and replaced it with sugars or sweeteners. WTF. Scandalous!!


Lol no wonder I've shrunk since coming off a bulking cycle been getting all low fat stuff and probly so much processed **** its unreal but gotta learn from ya mistakes I suppose


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Lol no wonder I've shrunk since coming off a bulking cycle been getting all low fat stuff and probly so much processed **** its unreal but gotta learn from ya mistakes I suppose


Look up the glycemic index - you should see lists of foods that are either high on the scale (high sugar = bad) or low on the scale (good). So things like white potatoes/bananas/grapes/bread/sugar itself are high - berries/broccoli/eggs etc are low and don't raise the body's insulin level much.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i had 35 yesterday but my norm is about 15 a day!!!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cheers for advice guys I've stocked up on steaks chicken breast etc some veg normall cheese no low fat crap so do u recomend full fat milk or is semi skinned ok to wanna pile to much fat on


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Exception 0% Total Greek Yogurt and low fat cottage cheese!


Ye I like them Greek yogs and mix them up with me whey powder


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

I used egg white powder 90g-120g a day, 90g works out at about 23eggs


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

5 white with 1 yolk in the morn scrambled on a whole meal bagel


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

To the people eating 15+ a day do you have only one type eg hard boiled or do you mix it up. I cannot imagine hard boiling 15 eggs picking the shells off would **** me the F off.


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

6 a day but I chuck the whites (that's where the anti nutrients are)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

11. i use the liquid egg whites u can buy off net.


----------



## db85 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm on a timed carbs diet at the minute and eggs are one of the best and cheapest sources of protein I can lay my hands on so I'm chucking 12 (9 whole 3 whites) down the neck every day.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have 5 whole eggs a day and have oats which counter acts


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> I have 5 whole eggs a day and have oats which counter acts


Counter acts what?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Counter acts what?


Cholesterol I assume? AS fibre prevents high cholesterol levels developing.


----------



## Angelica85 (Feb 26, 2013)

You can eat 40 whole eggs per week. 5 to 6 eggs daily at breakfast


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont eat any eggs, can't stand the taste.

I got some of the egg white powder from MP and mix it into my shakes, not as good as actually eating eggs but its closest Im getting.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I tend to drink 1 or 2 raw in the morning and 1 or 2 in the afternoon. So far right or wrong, good or bad Im still standing and Ive had to adverse affects either. Eggs are bad if your consuming say 50+ everyday but in moderation they are a very potent food.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> I tend to drink 1 or 2 raw in the morning and 1 or 2 in the afternoon. So far right or wrong, good or bad Im still standing and Ive had to adverse affects either. Eggs are bad if your consuming say 50+ everyday but in moderation they are a very potent food.


Do you add anything to them or just drink the eggs as is?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ I just drink them as is. Once I added milk and flax seed but tend to just swallow them whole.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

5 egg whites and 1 whole egg omelette every night before bed


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

3 usually, scrambled or fried


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Usually between 4 and 6


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

About 3 they make me wanna vom tbh.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

3 and I enjoy them!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Some days none, others 8. Depends on what else im eating but eggs are the goto good when I want to make up protein/fats with no carbs.

Love them.


----------



## B-chi (Apr 16, 2013)

6 a day on no training days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just had 10 large, free range eggs scrambled in butter with co**** grain pepper. 3 rounds of wholemeal toast dripping in butter too.

Was great. Thinking about lunch now.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

6 whole, yokes the best bit


----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

I have none because when I did, I got egg bound... h34r:

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
George Farah talking about eggs with Kai Greene, 2012 *

Firstly skip to 2m17 and watch till 3m30 and then skip to 9m21 -and watch till 9m49


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I drink about about pint of egg whites in shakes a day, and eat a couple of whole eggs


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to (problems currently so i don't actually eat much at all lol..) but 5x large full eggs daily for last year.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Read The Great Cholesterol Con by Dr Malcom Kendrick if you think you have issues with cholesterol.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

intresting read this, i only have 1 or 2 a day, but may just opt for egg whites alone for a snack post w/o


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

at the moment eating 10 whole eggs a day, 5 in the morning and 5 at night. but i can eat up to 30 egg whites a day


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I find eggs boring now but when i do eat them i normally eat like 10 or 12


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

6 for me. 3 whole 3 whites before bed


----------

